# Diluting salts for spray bottle.



## fleabilly (13 Mar 2013)

I am planning on trying a DSM on a very small tank for shrimp. 
I want to grow 

Utricularia Graminfolia
Cuba
Java moss 
And
riccia fluitans

I have read that you can add liquid carbon and ferts to your spray bottle to mist the plants occasionally, but I want to make sure about the proportions. And also about frequency of spraying.

Would anyone know what I need to add to a 1 litre of water?
Also would it be best to stagger planting on the riccia and java?
That is, how long do they need to get attached?



Cheers

R


Sent


----------



## gmartins (13 Mar 2013)

Hey,

I see no use in using liquid carbon for spraying as emersed plants get all the carbon they need directly for the air.

Ferts wise. if you're using a nutrient rich substratum you most likely wont need to add any.
If not, just dilute a little bit. Too much may burn the plants.
If you already have an aquarium, just that water.

I have had plants growing emersed outside planted on normal plant dirt. No ferts added.
These below are E. parvula that I removed from my aquarium and just dumped on the vase. I did not even properly planted them. In about a month they covered most of the vase. I do not even water these. Just remove excess of water from rain


----------



## fleabilly (13 Mar 2013)

That looks great. 
I just went to the adc here in London and was asking the guys there the same question. They basically said the same thing. Only reason I was curious was based on a topic about it from Tom Barr. 

Also at the fish shop, he guy gave me a large clump of hc. More than I can use. 
Could I place it in a plastic transparent container with some enriched akadama and keep it alive or possibly grow it indefinitely in a dry start environment? Or how could I keep it from dying or possible allow it to thrive, until I am ready to use it?

(Or maybe I should sell it)

I bought the akadama for my 130l tank, that is still in the process of being built.
Money, crap weather and not enough time, is keeping it permanently on the back burner. 

I am also keen to involve myself in enough DSM experiments to gain confidence in the procedure.

R

Sent


----------



## dw1305 (14 Mar 2013)

Hi all,


fleabilly said:


> Also at the fish shop, he guy gave me a large clump of hc. More than I can use. Could I place it in a plastic transparent container with some enriched akadama and keep it alive or possibly grow it indefinitely in a dry start environment?


It will grow indefinitely emersed, in fact it will be much happier.


gmartins said:


> Ferts wise. if you're using a nutrient rich substratum you most likely wont need to add any. If not, just dilute a little bit. Too much may burn the plants. If you already have an aquarium, just that water.


Would be my recommendation as well. Other than the HC they are all plants that are much more likely to be damaged by the salts in the fertiliser, rather than aided by it.

The moss and liverwort don't have any connective tissue or roots, and _Utricularia, _even though it is a vascular plant, doesn't have any roots.

cheers Darrel


----------



## fleabilly (14 Mar 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The moss and liverwort don't have any connective tissue or roots, and _Utricularia, _even though it is a vascular plant, doesn't have any roots.
> 
> cheers Darrel



True,
But from what I have read,
If you keep them damp, they will attach to rock or wood.
Just curious of how long that might take.
I am experimenting with an Ammano method of finely chopping the moss and Riccia and dabbing it into crevices in stone and wood, and a shell...with the hopes that it will propagate.
But it is a pain, and I am curious if anyone has tried this and could let me know how long before I submerge... (2 weeks... 3 weeks?) or give up. 









Cheers

R


----------



## gmartins (14 Mar 2013)

According to George's set up, Fissidens and Mini Pelia attached to woods in two weeks (if I'm not mistaken).

I think that Riccia is one of those that never attaches  You need to use some line or mesh.


----------

